# Cloud DEMO (New Panel) ~ DTraffic



## DTraffic (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello vpsBoard,

So around last week I created this thread - https://vpsboard.com/topic/6780-virtkick-interface-integrated-with-different-platform/#entry91124

I've allowed around 40 VPS's worth of resources to be created on the account (256MB), the machines will be deleted every time the limit is reached so new ones can be created.

[SIZE=14.3000001907349px]Currently, you can access our live demo @[/SIZE]



> http://cl.dedicatedtraffic.com
> 
> With the credentials:
> 
> ...



Current features that are supported in this demo of the panel:



> **Creating machines **
> 
> - Chose between locations
> - Chose between Operating Systems
> ...





> **Managing machines **
> 
> - View status (Online/Offline)
> - View resources and usage (% Usage of ram/hdd/bandwidth)
> ...





> The features that are yet to come within the final release of the software (ETA: 1-2 weeks)
> 
> **Features Coming **
> 
> ...





> **Features planned in the future: **
> 
> - Hourly Billing



If you'd like to be notified once the service is operational - Please follow this link:http://eepurl.com/bi0vAH

We will only email you once the service is released with a special promotion. We will not spam/sell your email.

Note: This service will be available as an IaaS & SaaS solution (For both providers and clients).


----------



## MannDude (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks _great_!

Only suggestion is graphs. More graphs. I like graphs. 

Thanks for sharing with us @DTraffic


----------



## telephone (Apr 20, 2015)

DTraffic said:


> Note: This service will be available as an IaaS & SaaS solution (For both providers and clients).


How is that any different than VirtKick's 15% revenue-sharing model?


----------



## Licensecart (Apr 20, 2015)

Cloud Demo just looks like a green (wannabe) VirtKick to me.


----------



## sv01 (Apr 20, 2015)

sometime we call these feature



just clack and clik ?  no working server demo? how we know that panel working?

LMAO


----------



## httpzoom (Apr 20, 2015)

looks interesting. So is this effectively a cloud layer for solusVM or Promox or is this all custom code?


----------



## DTraffic (Apr 21, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Looks _great_!
> 
> Only suggestion is graphs. More graphs. I like graphs.
> 
> Thanks for sharing with us @DTraffic


Thanks for the feedback, this is simply v1 with all the current working features enabled. Our v1.1 will come with all these new features (Graphs for Bandwidth, I/O, CPU, RAM) Will be available for both KVM & OVZ.



Licensecart said:


> Cloud Demo just looks like a green (wannabe) VirtKick to me.


VirtKick's design was used for our first release in order to get things started, definitely not permanent (Simply an awesome design to start with though) - Our next release which will be fully operational within 1-3 weeks will come with an absolutely new design. 



telephone said:


> How is that any different than VirtKick's 15% revenue-sharing model?


Because 15% is an overkill. 



MannDude said:


>





sv01 said:


> sometime we call these feature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Networking is disabled for the meantime to avoid abusers on the demo, I can however spin you up with the VNC enabled so you can have a look.



httpzoom said:


> looks interesting. So is this effectively a cloud layer for solusVM or Promox or is this all custom code?


I have made it clear in the original thread, it's not custom codded (Simply a layered panel).


----------

